#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  Gerador de Ordem de Serviço Web

## d1avlo

Bom queria implantar um sistema na qual eu pudesse cadastrar clientes e poder fazer ordens de serviço.
*Ex:*
Tenho um escritorio de Informática, preciso ter um sistema pela web onde eu cadastre todos os meus clientes e também meus funcionarios para que eu possa fazer o seguinte.
o Assinante de nome Joao Maria ligou informando que seu PC não estava ligando, então o funcionário Roberto tem que gerar uma ordem de serviço com as informações do problema e colocar o Funcionario a qual vai fazer a visita ao Joao Maria para resolver o problema.
Dae ele iria imprimir pra levar pra casa do assinante.
isso seria um controle.

Alguem sabe um sistema assim FREE? ou Open source?


Atenciosamente

----------


## slice

se eu naun me engano o sqlleadger http://www.sql-ledger.org/ faz isso que vc precisa...

flw!

Slice

----------


## CFRInformatica

Po isso muito me interessa.
Alguem conhece outro?

----------

